# Clements Certain Cure



## Tandy (Jun 25, 2005)

Dug this one today, no one seems to know anything about it. Has anyone any information on it? Sorry, no camera at present.


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 25, 2005)

Looks very similar to this one...
 http://www.antiquebottletrader.com/medicine.htm

 Would think the Cure would be more valuable...

 Also found these references to Clements bottles:
 CLEMENTS TONIC/ Baldwin 1973:117; Fike 1987:233

 THIS BOTTLE ALWAYS REMAINS/THE PROPERTY OF/CLEMENTS TONIC/LIMITED [Base:] G. B. W. L./ Fike 1987:233

 Being as the last one has "Limited" in it's embossing, perhaps it is Canadian or Australian?
 (still looking)....
 Just found a New Zealand website listing a Clements medicine, but couldn't locate the bottle pic.

 More info..
 CLEMENTS TONIC, Amber (also light to medium yellowish green & medium olive green), rectangular with beveled corners, 8â€ and 6 3/4â€ sizes and other variations from other countries.

 Also found a reference to a storekeeper in Australia selling Clements Tonic in the late 1800's.

 [just noticed you're in Australia...any gifs here wearing a dunce hat?[8|]


----------



## Tandy (Jun 26, 2005)

I was lucky enough to have the camera for a couple of hours, so here is a better photograph of the bottle I found.

 This is the actual amber Clements Certain Cure.







 For more information and photographs of the dig, please see 

 http://www.proforumhost.com/viewtopic.php?t=607&postdays=0&postorder=asc&start=90&mforum=grimdigger1

 Information starts with a Pratt Pot in the margin, the post shows a photo of me standing in the beginnings of a hole.


----------



## IRISH (Jun 26, 2005)

I'd presume it was from the same company as the Clements Tonic although the cure is one I've not seen before, nice find [] .

 PS CLEMENTS TONIC for $50 on that bottletrader site [8D] , think I'll have to sell a few and put a % towards the site costs for Roger [] ,  they are pretty common here.


----------

